# It's Just A Dog - Poem



## Doggies4Evers (Apr 19, 2007)

It' Just a Dog

From time to time people tell me, "Lighten up, it's just a dog," or, "That's a lot of money for just a dog." They don't understand the distance traveled, the time spent or the costs involved for "just a dog."

Some of my proudest moments have come about with "just a dog."

Many hours have passed and my only company was "just a dog," but I did not once feel slighted.

Some of my saddest moments have been brought about by "just a dog," and, in those days of darkness, the gentle touch of "just a dog" gave me comfort and reason to overcome the day.

If you, too, think it's "just a dog," then you will probably understand phases like "just a friend," "just a sunrise," or "just a promise."

"Just a dog" brings into my life the very essence of friendship, trust, and pure unbridled joy.

"Just a dog" brings out the compassion and patience that makes me a better person.

Because of "just a dog" I will rise early, take long walks and look longingly to the future.

So for me, and folks like me, it's not "just a dog" but an embodiment of all the hopes and dreams of the future, the fond memories of the past and the pure joy of the moment.

"Just a dog" brings out what's good in me and diverts my thoughts away from myself and the worries of the day.

I hope that someday they can understand that it's not "just a dog" but the thing that gives me humanity and keeps me from being "just a human."

So the next time you hear the phrase "just a dog." just smile....because they "just don't understand."

- Anonymous​


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that, its thoughtful and true.


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Aww thats so cute and so true. My boyfriends mom said that to me yesterday about Chloe. She was feeling sick and I brought her to the vet and when she found out she said "You jump about the smallest things, she is just a dog. Your going to be a worry wort mom if you keep that up." She is my kid.....duh?


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

This was written by a guide dog user. If you think about it in the sense of it's talking about the guide, it makes a little more sense.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Awwww yeah e I heard that before and every time , it brings me happiness..but yet questions about those who think it's "just a dog"... Yet those people are "just human" and they "just don't understand".


----------



## Addison (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow i really like that poem ... So many people feel that way and don't understand what love and emotion a dog can show and bring to your life.


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

awsome poem!!


----------

